# Gorillaz: Plastic Beach



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 14, 2010)

So I got the new Gorillaz album "Plastic Beach", Its quite different sounding, much calmer rather than energetic sounding like the other albums, though this might take some getting used to its still a great album, they didn't let me down.







Tracks:
01 Orchestral intro (5:03): A mix of symphony with electronic sounds, Trippy 7/10

02 Welcome to the world of plastic beach (3:45) A unreleased track originally titled "Rock it" 7/10

03 White flag (7:38 ) Mildly sad sounding, but beautiful in its own way, theres a message in here somewhere, though I haven't figured it out yet. 6/10

04 Rhinestone eyes (4:05) A good song if your in a chilling mood, though the lyrics are limited "o/`Too many days to get lost, many many people I've known got lost, Too many days to get lost, many many people I've known got lost" 7/10

05 Stylo (4:48 ) This song is on the top 40 right now, it sounds like something you'd hear in a gay bar :3c 8/10

06 Superfast jellyfish (3:39) A DARE remix, slightly changed beat & completely redone lyrics, its bopabble. 6/10

07 Empire ants (5:27) A trippy mostly instrumental track, it sounds like fantasy music meets war drums & Reggae "o/` Spitting out the demons" 7/10

08 Glitter freeze (5:56) A slow song, its oddly calming, though I find its too long for the lacking instrumentals. 6/10

09 Electric shock (5:00) Instrumental, not what I was expecting the first time I heard it, but this is still a good track with a large variety of instruments & sounds. 7/10

10 On melancholy hill (4:34) Not as depressing as I was expecting, this song its mostly bass guitar & vocals, though the guitar & keyboard get their chance to shine. 6.8/10

11 Broken (4:01) A spooky sounding song, but also intense. 8/10

12 Sweepstakes (3:45) Listeners of this song will be lulled into a calm trance 8/10

13 Plastic beach (2:34) This is a rock instrument based song, lyrics are hard to make out though. 6.5/10

14 Too binge (12:54) This is another remake of DARE, but they scrapped the instrumentals & 2D sings the lyrics instead of noodle, though 2D sounds pretty bad this song is like a mushroom trip it gets more & more intense & when it starts dying down its still wonderful 7/10

15 Cloud of unknowing (5:13) A unreleased track originally titled "The swagger" 6.5/10

16 Pirate jet (3:51) Another unreleased track originally titled "Happy landfill" energetic 7.5/10



The different sound may take minor getting used to, but I see myself enjoying this album much into the future.


In other news the guy who is 2D, the band leader said "I'm so fucking sick of drawing those characters, I'm going to adapt them, they are going to be the same characters, but older"

Most recent *outdated* character design:


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 14, 2010)

Damn, I thought this said "Godzilla".

...

>_>


----------



## AntiochArrow (Apr 15, 2010)

I was disappointed with Plastic Beach. Some songs were okay and some were... Meh. But ya know, when artists change their sound fans tend to disagree with the change. I guess that makes me a crappy fan of the Gorillaz.....


----------



## Skittle (Apr 15, 2010)

AntiochArrow said:


> I was disappointed with Plastic Beach. Some songs were okay and some were... Meh. But ya know, when artists change their sound fans tend to disagree with the change. I guess that makes me a crappy fan of the Gorillaz.....


You'd be a crappy fan if everything they put out you were like: THIS SHIT IS AWESOME DSKLghvfhdljgdf. I mean, EVERYTHING. I hate people like that. ._.


----------



## Aden (Apr 15, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=62281

\White Flag exclusive 12" on Record Store Daaaaaaaay


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

AntiochArrow said:


> I was disappointed with Plastic Beach. Some songs were okay and some were... Meh. But ya know, when artists change their sound fans tend to disagree with the change. I guess that makes me a crappy fan of the Gorillaz.....


Demon days was mostly written by whoever Noodle is, I think Plastic Beach is closer to "Gorillaz" (mostly done by whoever 2D is) than it is to "Demon Days"

Though theres less of the rap element than I expected in Plastic Beach I think...

Overall I think Demon Days is still probably a better album.

Also I found these "Album Idents" on youtube.
[yt]m3CKzZAi3xM[/yt]
[yt]y2GdlNOuvTI[/yt]
[yt]DmqPaqRM8sw[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Apr 15, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Demon days was mostly written by whoever Noodle is, I think *Plastic Island* is closer to "Gorillaz" (mostly done by whoever 2D is) than it is to "Demon Days"
> 
> Though theres less of the rap element than I expected in *Plastic Island* I think...
> 
> Overall I think Demon Days is still probably a better album.



:I


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

Lol sorry I get confused


----------



## Delta (Apr 17, 2010)

I always enjoyed the Gorrillaz sporadic change in the types of sounds they have, I never know what to expect. That being said, I was a bit disappointed by Plastic Beach. It didn't have the 'Unff' the Demon Days did, however, I still adore the album because of its more relaxed feel and its advancement of their story, which I never could and still can't follow.


----------



## Viva (Apr 17, 2010)

Demon Days was better...:/


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Demon Days was better...:/



Yeah, that's what I think, too.
I'm kinda disappoint after waiting so long for it, but I'm glad they've made some cool videos like Stylo and those indents.

EDIT: Because you don't get to see them in magazines or at award shows. :c
Remember that Cribz episode? Yay.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Apr 20, 2010)

Gorillaz was awesome I use to imagine my fursona being chased by zombies to their songs while Murdoc laughed(I also like the way they created their own genre zombie hip hop and dark pop,Demon Days was a real ear opener I think people woke up to this album the song Demon Days was like a song of world awareness and Plastic Beach my fave song would be To Binge.I don't know why people(me included ) expect PB would sound like DD we should had not expected this I mean their were three different producers.Gorillazan the Automator,Demon Daysanger Mouses and Plastic Beachamon Albarn himself.


----------



## Aden (Apr 20, 2010)

kitsunefighter said:


> Gorillaz was awesome I use to imagine my fursona being chased by zombies to their songs while Murdoc laughed(I also like the way they created their own genre zombie hip hop and dark pop,Demon Days was a real ear opener I think people woke up to this album the song Demon Days was like a song of world awareness and Plastic Beach my fave song would be To Binge.I don't know why people(me included ) expect PB would sound like DD we should had not expected this I mean their were three different producers.Gorillazan the Automator,Demon Daysanger Mouses and Plastic Beachamon Albarn himself.



okay


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

Plastic Beach is better than Demon Days which was in turn better than the self titled.  The featured artists did a wonderful job and Damon Albarn showed that he didn't need someone else producing the album for him.  Great use of electronics on the album, overall terrific pacing, wonderful songwriting, and a completely different feel than both the first and second albums.  I am left wondering about those who were disappointed as to what they were actually wanting.   More singles like Feel Good Inc?  Nah, instead they delivered a complete album start to finish.



Wait, wtf.  OP did you buy this?  I hope those of you talking about a DARE remix realize that fakes are still floating around.  You guys have fucking D-Sides mixed in, not real albums.  V:


----------



## Aden (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> Wait, wtf.  OP did you buy this?  I hope those of you talking about a DARE remix realize that fakes are still floating around.  You guys have fucking D-Sides mixed in, not real albums.  V:



His Orchestral Intro is 5 minutes long and he gave White Flag a 6/10    Ã³..Ã´


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> His Orchestral Intro is 5 minutes long and he gave White Flag a 6/10    Ã³..Ã´



Yeah, his track lengths are all fucked up he just spent the time reviewing a fake.  :/


----------



## Aden (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> Yeah, his track lengths are all fucked up he just spent the time reviewing a fake.  :/



I guess that's what happens when you STEAL MUSIC
>:c


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> I guess that's what happens when you STEAL MUSIC
> >:c



YOU WOULDN'T DOWNLOAD A GIRAFFE


----------



## Aden (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> YOU WOULDN'T DOWNLOAD A GIRAFFE



YOU WOULDN'T STEAL A HOUSE


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> YOU WOULDN'T STEAL A HOUSE



YOU WOULDN'T JUGGLE A POTATO


----------



## Aden (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> YOU WOULDN'T JUGGLE A POTATO



FUCK YOU YES I WOULD


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> YOU WOULDN'T JUGGLE A POTATO


you wouldn't upload a Pork.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Wait how have I not commented on this yet?

Plastic beach was boss, but not, in my opinion as good as Demon Days. Didn't have it's undercurrent of darkness and there wasn't an amazing cross genre revolutionary song like Feel Good Inc.

It had some excellent songs though, no doubt. I'm a huge fan of Empire Ants, Sweepstakes and Cloud of Unknowing. The first and third have that kind of melancholy  darkness I like in music and the second is just Mos Def ownage. I loved the album, but I really hope that they don't finish on it and since they've already been going for ten years, this seems likely.


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2010)

Not a single song stood out the way "DARE" or "Rock the House" did to me, but as a whole I love the new album. Also, it made me listen Gorillaz (the album) for the first time in years, I had forgotten how much I loved it.


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Wait how have I not commented on this yet?
> 
> Plastic beach was boss, but not, in my opinion as good as Demon Days. Didn't have it's undercurrent of darkness and there wasn't an amazing cross genre revolutionary song like Feel Good Inc.
> 
> It had some excellent songs though, no doubt. I'm a huge fan of Empire Ants, Sweepstakes and Cloud of Unknowing. The first and third have that kind of melancholy  darkness I like in music and the second is just Mos Def ownage. I loved the album, but I really hope that they don't finish on it and since they've already been going for ten years, this seems likely.




If only someone had mixed rock and rap before that, right?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J5CFiv-bvQ



Corto said:


> Not a single song stood out the way "DARE" or "Rock the House" did to me, but as a whole I love the new album. Also, it made me listen Gorillaz (the album) for the first time in years, I had forgotten how much I loved it.



For a radio single I feel DARE was ahead of it's time.   It definitely feels like it'd fit it more on the radio now then when it was released.

Some Kind of Nature, Super Fast Jellyfish, and On Melancholy Hill stood out for me the same as songs on other albums did.  Though only the first has Man Research (Clapper).  83


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Takun said:


> If only someone had mixed rock and rap before that, right?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J5CFiv-bvQ



I'm not saying it hadn't been done, I'm just saying that it was done well. You get cross genre songs all the time but this was one that 2005 people cared about.

EDIT

And personally I think Feel Good Inc. is far far better than Walk this Way.


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm not saying it hadn't been done, I'm just saying that it was done well. You get cross genre songs all the time but this was one that 2005 people cared about.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> And personally I think Feel Good Inc. is far far better than Walk this Way.



I'm not saying it's better, I like Feel Good Inc. way more.  Just don't see how it was revolutionary at all.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Takun said:


> I'm not saying it's better, I like Feel Good Inc. way more.  Just don't see how it was revolutionary at all.



Sorry I wasn't clearer. I meant revolutionary for its time period. It was also cool because it played on almost every single radio station in my city after it came out.


----------



## GothWolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I think "Plastic Beach" is their worst album by far. Nothing but a big disappointment for me. >.>


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 21, 2010)

Its a new style for a new age, love it or hate it.

I find it chill, its really a new group and sound but they kept the surreal feel alive.


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2010)

GothWolf said:


> I think "Plastic Beach" is their worst album by far. Nothing but a big disappointment for me. >.>



Please tell me that unlike others in this thread you at least had the real thing.  :|


----------



## GothWolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Takun said:


> Please tell me that unlike others in this thread you at least had the real thing.  :|



Yesh, I'm a good guy. I buy my music. I even bought the "experience edition".


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2010)

GothWolf said:


> Yesh, I'm a good guy. I buy my music. I even bought the "experience edition".



Cool, yeah I ordered mine in the mail too.  :3c

Still don't see how it can be the worst "by far".  I understand people liking the others more, but found it to be a stronger album even if it isn't an album to pull singles from.  Love the hip hop and electronics focus.


----------



## GothWolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Takun said:


> Love the hip hop and electronics focus.



Maybe that's why I don't like it. Normally I don't listen to HipHop at all. :b
Also the song structures aren't complex. The melodies aren't anything special either in my opinion. :/

But hey, maybe I'll like it someday. Wouldn't be the first time. :3


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9vAOzYz-Qs&playnext_from=TL&videos=zGGzQj0l8F4

It doesn't sound so bad.  I'll probably buy the album so I can hear all the music on it.


----------

